# Ever bought your own stolen tools at a pawn shop



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

In Montana we have pawn shops. I bet there is less petty theft here than in NJ. 

Oh we also have more firearms per capita than any other state.....hmmm...connection?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

john5mt said:


> In Montana we have pawn shops. I bet there is less petty theft here than in NJ.
> 
> Oh we also have more firearms per capita than any other state.....hmmm...connection?


Haha...

Realize that I'm pretty sure the county I live in has a larger population than Montana! :laughing:

I am a gun guy, so no arguments there!


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> In NJ, we do not have pawn shops.
> 
> Not having them reduces petty theft significantly. Generally, I would say NJ has too many damn laws, but this one actually seems to work.




Haven't been to Atlantic City Greg? Pawn shops everywhere.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You would think they have system where they have to supply 2 forms of photo ID and have some kind of 24hr waiting period to pick up money.


----------



## hartsell (Jun 27, 2009)

:thumbup: I heard, dont mess with montana or texas.


----------



## a1953mdl (Sep 5, 2009)

A lot of pawn shop won't put the tools out too soon if they think they are stolen.
Or the guy may have pawned them rather than sell them to the pawn shop.

I paint my tools OSHA purple and engrave the company name on them.

When i lived in the big city I had a standing offer to all the pawn shops in my town that if my tools come in, for them to buy them and I would reimburse them for the money they spent.

I need my tools to keep working and they don't usually give that much for them anyways.

If you walk in looking for your stolen tools, some pawn shops won't tell you they have them in the back. When they return them to you, they are out the money they gave for them. I'd rather have my tools.

Now this is more of a problem when you run a company with a lot of employees. 

Lee


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

NJ Brickie said:


> Haven't been to Atlantic City Greg? Pawn shops everywhere.


Been to AC but right into the hotel. I don't walk around. 

That being said, I have never, in my entire life living in NJ, seen a pawn shop. I just assumed they weren't legal since nothing else in NJ is!


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> Been to AC but right into the hotel. I don't walk around.
> 
> That being said, I have never, in my entire life living in NJ, seen a pawn shop. I just assumed they weren't legal since nothing else in NJ is!



Not walking the streets of AC is a very good plan. But the pawn shops are everywhere down there. Good spot for them I guess. Around my area (right outside philly) the pawn shops are called "trading posts". I guess people are ok with having a "trading post" in their town but not a pawn shop.
I do hear you about the over bearing NJ government.


----------



## ContractorWife (Feb 17, 2009)

*great ideas*



JimHIcks said:


> I have had tools ripped off. I am tired of cruising pawn shops looking for tools. Tools that I have inherited from my father. This has caused me to start a website called "stolentools.com"
> Here you will be able to register tools as you purchased them. Pawn shops, sfter becoming a member, can check serial numbers of items coming into their store and see if it;s listed as stolen. The rest is easy.
> I'm looking for any input on this. Do you think it's a good idea? Do you thinks it will make pawning stolen tools harder and possibly apprehend the crooks trying to commit this crime.
> Please respond.


That's a great idea!

Did you do this yet?


----------



## ContractorWife (Feb 17, 2009)

*Don't buy stolen tools...*

We've had many tools stolen from us. These are tools we've (and all trades) have built up over time.

I've heard stories about guys going around in trucks selling "cheap tools" saying they are getting out of the business. There is no such thing. These are stolen tools.

The tools being stolen is not really even the worse part. We've worked on large sites and had our bins broken into by someone who used cutting torches to get in through the site or something to freeze the locks then shatter them. The pain is the insurance, police report, and then replacing the tools only after shopping the prices again.

These thiefs are losers who don't care about taking food off the tables of those hard working individuals.


----------



## JimHIcks (Sep 2, 2009)

*StolenTools.com*

Contractors wife,
I own the domain name and I'm in the process of putting the site together.
Sorry it took so long to reply.
JimHicks


----------



## GC-B (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't even count how many times I have been walking through the Home Depot parking lot in Hollywood and have had guys walk up to me wanting to know if I wanted to buy tools. I know their stolen and it pisses me off to no end. It amazes me how blatant these guys are...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

GC-B said:


> I can't even count how many times I have been walking through the Home Depot parking lot in Hollywood and have had guys walk up to me wanting to know if I wanted to buy tools. I know their stolen and it pisses me off to no end. It amazes me how blatant these guys are...


I would probably say " What do you have" Then when holding the tool, I would ask if they have ever heard of a citizens arrest. They would probably leave immediately without the tool. Sounds like you could acquire some free tools this way.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

nealglen37 said:


> Have any of you ever walked into a pawn shop looking for tools.......and saw some of your own tools that had been stolen?


No, but friends on mine about 15 years ago had their van broken into and tools stolen. Theory were at a bar couple hours later and some guy came in and asked people if they wanted to buy some tools. Friends went outside and .....it was their tools this pineapple was trying to sell. This guy would'nt be able to steel anymore tools for a long time after that.

Back in 1983, the mason on the job would leave his cement mixed changed to a tree. Comes back Monday morning to no cement mixer. Nicest guy in the world too. Goes through the want adds to buy one and sees one there. Goes to the house and it's his mixer. Another pineapple.............


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

A local electrician paints all his tools florescent pink. It deters theft and makes them easier to find.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> In NJ, we do not have pawn shops.
> 
> Not having them reduces petty theft significantly. Generally, I would say NJ has too many damn laws, but this one actually seems to work.


Greg,
If you ever have any friends from central Jersey and below have some tools stolen, alot of them make it to the shops here. Ive recovered enough stuff from them for friends in Jersey that the 3 major shops here call me when they get a bunch. Let me know , God forbid , it happens to you or friends etc..


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I walked into a pawn shop and it had my portercable trim router there......I started pawning broken tools there


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

My friend had stuff stolen out of his truck, found them on craigslist, set up a meeting and had the guy arrested.

Myself, all my tools are insured. It's only like 25-50 a year. I wouldn't mind if someone took them all, they are in need of replacing. I once was working next to an "alternative" high school, and knew if I left my tools in my trailer, they'd be gone. Being the honest guy I am, I took them out and put them in the house. Sure enough my trailer was broken into.


----------

